# 1896 Massey Harris model 1



## David Brown (Sep 29, 2017)

Couple pictures of my Massey Harris Model 1 1896 first year for Massey harris bikes


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 29, 2017)

Super Clean Baby!!


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 29, 2017)

I like it Dave!


----------



## Ed Minas (Sep 29, 2017)

Sweet


----------

